
On Preventing Programming Languages from Interfering with Programming (1975) [pdf] - breck
https://breckyunits.com/files/mckeeman1975.pdf
======
dukoid
Today we seem to need "on preventing frameworks from interfering with
Programming"

~~~
sombremesa
All we'll ever need is "on preventing programmers from interfering with
programming."

------
AzzieElbab
[https://github.com/kelseyhightower/nocode](https://github.com/kelseyhightower/nocode)

No interference whatsoever

------
NohatCoder
First we assume that our program needs to solve a well defined mathematical
problem. Then we realise that that has nothing to do with any relevant
programming problem.

------
sjakobi
This sounds similar to the process used for some parts of Cardano. Duncan
Coutts talked about this in this video:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZGVgNsJSnA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZGVgNsJSnA)

------
dogdawg
What you program it's top down. So every level of the stack effects everything
below. Interestingly things below can also hotpatch things above as needed by
developers. Simply ship the patch upstream or monkey patch it yourself and
publish the github repo with your patch.

